# kubota



## mjym (Aug 2, 2008)

where could i find a kubota bx toy thanks


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

mjym said:


> where could i find a kubota bx toy thanks


Try a dealer, or online sellers like e-bay. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Kubota main website under mech.


----------



## mjym (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks i will try that


----------

